# Making a Huffman Streamline guard



## John

Making a Huffman Streamline guard


----------



## bricycle

That is awesome.....we need more folks like you!


----------



## Freqman1

John said:


> Making a Huffman Streamline guard
> 
> View attachment 59312




Do you plan on selling any of these? You would be Ronald's hero! V/r Shawn


----------



## supper15fiets

pppppppppplease make one for me ! please! with sugar on top!


----------



## John

*OK*



supper15fiets said:


> pppppppppplease make one for me ! please! with sugar on top!




Ok I will make an extra for you.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin

That's beautiful,

Must be nice to be that good with metal...


----------



## John

*Cnc*

It's CNC machine on this one.
John


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin

Went to your site, man, you are just another genius  on the road of life, ain't ya.

Nice stuff!!!


----------



## John

*Thanks!*



Lawrence Ruskin said:


> Went to your site, man, you are just another genius  on the road of life, ain't ya.
> 
> Nice stuff!!!




Thank you!


----------



## supper15fiets

Thank you very much John and special thanks from National/huffman 1937 bicycle let me know the details for costs, ect
r.vijsma!@chello.nl


----------



## John

*details*



supper15fiets said:


> Thank you very much John and special thanks from National/huffman 1937 bicycle let me know the details for costs, ect
> r.vijsma!@chello.nl
> 
> Hey Ronald your guard is just about ready for spotweld and welding


----------



## supper15fiets

Hi John, that looks really nice!
what are you doing on plating, iam thinking of cadplating i think that is originle....someone suggestions ??


----------



## Freqman1

These were originally chrome plated. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood

the Huffmans were painted, the Daytons were chromed...


----------



## Freqman1

37fleetwood said:


> the Huffmans were painted, the Daytons were chromed...




...and Nationals too (for Ronald)! V/r Shawn


----------



## John

*show quality triple chrome plating*

I will be doing mine show quality triple chrome plating. But I am sure back in the day it was flash chrome. 




Almost got it done.


----------



## 37fleetwood

they're looking amazing John, and you're right Shawn, the National, would be comparable to the Dayton and would be chrome.
I'm thinking about building mine as a Huffman so painted for me.
so when everyone's bikes are done, we need to have a gathering! many of them are here in So. Cal. so all we need to do is import the one from Holland with it's owner and talk the guy's in Texas and Georgia into making it out...


----------



## supper15fiets

i give my left pink to ride with you guys along the beach with vintage bicycles, they don't get it here....
okay,chrome it will be! looking really forward to it!
Great great work John!


----------



## John

*If you cannot wait*

If you cannot wait, you can always buy one that is already chromed.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Dayt...131?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1b9f20eb


----------



## supper15fiets

holy moly! $1000 ????


----------



## Freqman1

supper15fiets said:


> holy moly! $1000 ????




Hey Ronald you should still make out ok with the exchange rate--you really need to step up to the plate on this one! V/rShawn


----------



## supper15fiets

yeah! right! the euro is not that good anymore, and this price is insane, i found out that the chainguard that you saw on MLC where around $350 and that was a originele!


----------



## John

*Exchange rate*



supper15fiets said:


> yeah! right! the euro is not that good anymore, and this price is insane, i found out that the chainguard that you saw on MLC where around $350 and that was a originele!




Ronald, the exchange rate of zero, is still zero. I will have you a guard done today. 
So I will need you address.
John


----------



## supper15fiets

John said:


> Ronald, the exchange rate of zero, is still zero. I will have you a guard done today.
> So I will need you address.
> John




Hi John,
My adress is ;
RONALD VIJSMA,
BLEKERSDIJK 72,
3311 LG,
DORDRECHT,
THE NETHERLANDS

and guess what my brother is going to the us this weekend for the first time,
he is going to make a trip From Anthem to san fransico ....


----------



## John

*Ronalds mesh guard*

Your guard


----------



## supper15fiets

John! Thanks a Million! Very nice work, no more dirty trouses on my bike!
 how where the pictures of the light bracket ?
do you need more ?


----------



## Freqman1

John,
    That looks great! Your work is nothing less than superb--I'm glad you like Huffmans! V/r Shawn


----------



## John

*Ready for chrome*

They are done.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Darn it!!!!:eek::eek::eek:
(I mean that in a good way...really good!)


----------



## chitown




----------



## 37fleetwood

I got a box today. 
John, you win the best packaging award.


----------



## Freqman1

Yea I was impressed as well. the box itself is a quality product. I'm thinking of custom painting mine! John you are The Man! V/r Shawn


----------



## npence

I agree the packing was the best I've ever seen. Never had a metal box made just for shipping. And love the guard. Thanks


----------



## supper15fiets

...also counting the day(s)/hours for the guard   and there will be a few well dressed daytons by now i think? pictures guys!


----------



## 37fleetwood

supper15fiets said:


> ...also counting the day(s)/hours for the guard   and there will be a few well dressed daytons by now i think? pictures guys!




Ronald, I think yours is held up in customs due to the metal box, they can't see through it. we'll probably see on the news them blowing it up for fear it's a bomb.


----------



## cyclingday

Well, now I'm jealous. I see in that your light bracket has nice radius corners and mine has 45 degree angle cut corners.
 What is the correct way for those brackets to have been made?


----------



## 37fleetwood

cyclingday said:


> Well, now I'm jealous. I see in that your light bracket has nice radius corners and mine has 45 degree angle cut corners.
> What is the correct way for those brackets to have been made?




well, this has been discussed a bit, I'm inquiring as to where the truth lies. it would appear at least one of the restored bikes has the angled corners. I've sent a message to the restorer asking about the bracket.


----------



## supper15fiets

Got the chainguard, have to wait on customs but....it was worth the waiting, very beautifull piece of work!
Thank you John for making this possible!!!!!!!!!
My National is Complete! or....Scott...do i need the carrier..really ?


----------



## John

*Chrome*

Chrome complete


----------



## supper15fiets

very nice!


----------



## fatbike

Nice work! Extra special packaging... impressive! Rare SS guard, not any more. What are you getting for the reproduction? Thx


----------

